# Red Top Mountain



## BOUNDS333 (Sep 2, 2011)

I got picked for Red Top Mountain Hunt Nov 29-30!! Has anyone else ever hunted Red Top???


----------



## tfos (Sep 2, 2011)

your one lucky dude. did you get picked on your first application?


----------



## BOUNDS333 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had 3 priorities to use. I have been putting in for no selection for a few years waiting on somewhere I wanted to hunt. I still was not sure if I would get it since only 40 where chosen. h


----------



## bigmthbass (Sep 2, 2011)

awesome...


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 2, 2011)

It use to be unbelievable place. That is till the sharp shooters came in and killed 300. Maybe its on the rebound though since they are having more hunts now. Good luck.


----------



## BOUNDS333 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yea, I don't understand bringing in sharp shooters when we would all stand in line to get a chance to hunt... I'm not expecting anything big but I do plan to bring home some meat....


----------



## childers (Sep 2, 2011)

i wasnt sure how that worked. i thought you just had to attend the meeting in november. i guess i was wrong. oh well now!


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Sep 2, 2011)

I also got Red Top and had to use all 3 points to get it.


----------



## sgtstinky (Sep 3, 2011)

Didn't get it, but was scouting in preparation just incase. Got Hard Labor Creek instead.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 3, 2011)

BOUNDS333 said:


> Yea, I don't understand bringing in sharp shooters when we would all stand in line to get a chance to hunt... I'm not expecting anything big but I do plan to bring home some meat....



At that point in time the park had such high public use that hunting wasn't feasible on more than half the park.  With 2 county roads running right through the middle of the park, it couldn't be shut down for a hunt.  The section where they could hunt had the fewest deer.  Even if you had an archery hunt there was so much negative publicity it would have given hunters a black eye with the first wounded deer that crossed a road.  Believe it or not, parks lost money when they shut the park down for hunters so it was also a business decision for them.  Now that the lodge closed, it's a different story.  Additionally, the deer were so tame before any were killed it wouldn't have been a very sportsmanlike hunt.

On the other hand, the research project surrounding this sharpshooting paved the way for opening the rest of state parks with deer issues up to hunters.


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 3, 2011)

C.Killmaster said:


> At that point in time the park had such high public use that hunting wasn't feasible on more than half the park.  With 2 county roads running right through the middle of the park, it couldn't be shut down for a hunt.  The section where they could hunt had the fewest deer.  Even if you had an archery hunt there was so much negative publicity it would have given hunters a black eye with the first wounded deer that crossed a road.  Believe it or not, parks lost money when they shut the park down for hunters so it was also a business decision for them.  Now that the lodge closed, it's a different story.  Additionally, the deer were so tame before any were killed it wouldn't have been a very sportsmanlike hunt.
> 
> On the other hand, the research project surrounding this sharpshooting paved the way for opening the rest of state parks with deer issues up to hunters.



AND now we know the rest of the story.....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes,those deer were very tame.I remeber a few does that would walk up and stick their head in your window.


----------



## cskdevildog (Sep 4, 2011)

*I got picked!!!*

Anybody know any details? How many deer? Gun or bow? I cant find any info on GA DNR website.


----------



## crsdos (Sep 4, 2011)

Dont even have to hide they will just walk up to you. Put your leash around them and take them home.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 4, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Yes,those deer were very tame.I remeber a few does that would walk up and stick their head in your window.



Yeah, we used to take apples up there and they would
just walk up to the car and take it right of your hand....
Lots of big bucks then.....One really big one just past
the water tower, going toward the cabins....

All changed now...


----------



## John2 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have 2 priority points and did not get picked.  Maybe next year!


----------



## cotton04 (Sep 9, 2011)

I got picked for red top, it took my three points as well. I'm assuming it's a gun hunt. I only live a couple miles away the deer have made a decent come back. Looking foward to it.


----------

